# Shane Hamman's diet!!!



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2004)

In this weeks New York Times magazine they listed some of the American olmpian's diets.  One of which was american weight lifter Shane Hamman.  I am a huge Shane Hamman fan (My desk top is a picture of him sitting deep in the hole on a 1000lb squat......High bar, narrow stance!!!!).  It says that the Olympic training center cafeteria can't even keep up with his intake so he has to cook is food in his room!! This guy's diet is awesome and they have it listed that it is 5000 cals but it looks like more than that to me:

"light" breakfast 8:30am
bowl of Lucky Charms with milk
4 strips of bacon
1c hash browns
20oz water


2hrs of squats, snatch technique and presses (mon., wed., fri.)
two 32oz olympic citrus blend powerades
water


Lunch, 11:30am
turkey, ham and cheddar cheese on whole wheat bread with mayo
small bag of bugles
1c potato salad
Brownie with vanilla soft serve ince cream and hot fudge sauce
one 32oz olympic citrus blend powerade


2hrs of snatches, clean and jerks, clean pulls and deadlifts 3:30-5:30pm
2 32oz olympic citrus blend powerades
water

dinner, 6pm
1lb ground beef made into 2 cheddar cheese burgers on sesame-seed buns
Pickles
6 homeade toll house cookies, baked with three kinds of chocolate chips


Man, this guy is my hero!!


I start the diet tomorrow!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 8, 2004)

Doesnt look like a whole lot of protein there.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 8, 2004)

i like cookies


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2004)

I know, that is what I thought.  Who knows, the nutritionists for the olympic team may have him on a lower protein diet and higher in carbs to keep his energy and strength up.....olympic lifting is really anerobic....remember, this guy is far from being a bodybuilder.  he is a strength machine!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2004)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> i like cookies



you like cock


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you like cock


Only if its free and lesions and a tantalizingly white hue


----------



## Monolith (Aug 8, 2004)

Someone needs to castrate you.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Someone needs to castrate you.


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

I think my gym have this drawings that you can sign up to win a free traning with him


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2004)

http://www.24hourfitness.com/html/company/news_media/usoc_supp_pgm/

http://www.24hourfitness.com/html/company/news_media/elite_athletes/


----------



## atherjen (Aug 8, 2004)

> Brownie with vanilla soft serve ince cream and hot fudge sauce
> 
> dinner, 6pm
> 1lb ground beef made into 2 cheddar cheese burgers on sesame-seed buns
> ...



 sounds yum. dont get chub though 
heck of a lot of training going on!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> sounds yum. dont get chub though
> heck of a lot of training going on!




Yeah, that is the thing to remember.  He is training 2 times a day, and we are talking about demanding training here, 2hrs each time.  He is just eating for pure calories right now.  He just needs to get food in so that he can move around.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 8, 2004)

Looks like he copied that diet off of me.... and I only lift 4 times a week.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Looks like he copied that diet off of me.... and I only lift 4 times a week.




are you as strong as he is yet??


----------



## Premo55 (Aug 8, 2004)

Dear lord. He eats a whole pound of meat in one meal? My hero

Peace.


----------



## rjr5353 (Aug 9, 2004)

I dont understand......If someone were to post that diet here and ask if its ok it would get ripped apart?  I know hes an olympian , but hes not even eating every three hours.....Plus.....His diet sucks ass.......What does he look like?  is he a little chubby?  cause if not, im starting this diet today!


----------



## kvyd (Aug 9, 2004)

Hes very big and very soft.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 9, 2004)

BTW hes on one of the newer Gateway comercials lifting cow spotted weights.


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 9, 2004)

rjr5353 said:
			
		

> I dont understand......If someone were to post that diet here and ask if its ok it would get ripped apart?  I know hes an olympian , but hes not even eating every three hours.....Plus.....His diet sucks ass.......What does he look like?  is he a little chubby?  cause if not, im starting this diet today!



Those were my thoughts exactly.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

rjr5353 said:
			
		

> I dont understand......If someone were to post that diet here and ask if its ok it would get ripped apart?  I know hes an olympian , but hes not even eating every three hours.....Plus.....His diet sucks ass.......What does he look like?  is he a little chubby?  cause if not, im starting this diet today!




a couple of things to remeber:

- this man is an incredible athlete.  he is not just some big guy that lifts a lot of weight.  he is explosive and athletic

- at 350lbs you have to eat 5000cals just to maintain that weight.  I can't imagine eating 5000+ clean calories, you would have to literally be eating all day.

- he eats for energy....calories are energy.  he does not eat to be ripped up.  he eats to move.  he eats to train.  he eats to lift incredible amounts of weights.  calories are calories to this man.

- the weight he is lifting is heavy.  Olympic lifts are incredibly demanding on the joints (particulary the shoulder joint).  fat will help cusion the joint.  that is not an excuse to be a fat animal but to be a superheavy weight lifter he is willing to do what it takes.

- mass=mass......train for strength and the bigger you are the bigger weights you can lift.

- when you train 2-2.5hrs at a time, twice a day, how can you possibly be eating every three hours?  He eats three big meals that are centered around his training.  Why so many carbs????  Well, try weighing 350lbs and not eating enough carbs adn going to do a 2.5hr workout of snatches and heavy deadlifts and tell me if you feel your best.

- the amount of calories that he is taking in is defenitly getting expended during those demanding workouts.

- this is one of the the strongest human beings in the states......he knows what he is doing with his diet I am sure.  Would you ever tell Ronnie Coleman that he should not be haivng BBQ sauce on his chicken pre-contest?  NO....but guess what...he does it.....because he can.


----------



## Premo55 (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah this guy is my hero...who cares if he isn't ripped? He's 930843904839048 pounds, can squat 1000+ pounds and still has the athletic explosiveness to dunk a basketball....how is it that this guy even exists? So unreal

Peace.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Premo55 said:
			
		

> Yeah this guy is my hero...who cares if he isn't ripped? He's 930843904839048 pounds, can squat 1000+ pounds and still has the athletic explosiveness to dunk a basketball....how is it that this guy even exists? So unreal
> 
> Peace.




thanks p, at least someone agrees with me that this guy is an amazing athlete.  he is my hero too.


----------

